# Are you fishing less this year because of the high gas price?



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Last year, I and My wife spent $10K for just gas. Based on today’s gas price, for next 12 months, we will spend $14K. This means I will spend $4K + for the fishing trips. 

I noticed that the parking lots for the boat ramps had not been full this year. There were a lot less anglers fishing on boats. 

Somehow I did not like not-so-crowded water in this spring. This time a year, usually, in the lakes, I worried about getting run over by a bass boat. But not this year where I live.

joe


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

High gas prices make a kayak look better and better. Paddle more drive less, put in closer to home, that's what I'm doing.


----------



## yakattacker (Mar 19, 2011)

Hey Joe,
I'm actually making an effort to fish MORE this year via kayak because of the gas prices. One of the main reasons I bought a kayak was that the upkeep and fuel costs are minimal, in comparison to owning a motor boat. It was one of the buying points for me, and it was easier to convince the wife  - glad I did too, now that we have a new baby, I wouldn't be able to justify hauling a boat and filling it with gas. More time on the water on the kayak = less time spending money doing other things. To get maximum return on my investment in the kayak, I figure I need to use it as much as possible. Plus a few fish on the dinner table here and there is added incentive. I just got my neoprene boots in the mail, so I think I'm all set for gear, and only need to spend money on tackle and bait unless I decide to put in some additional rod holders, which would cost ~$50.

I've already made the investment in the kayak, so the more I use it, the more value I feel I get out of the initial investment. Hope to see you out in some of the local lakes too, with this government shutdown looming, the silver lining is more fishing time for Federal contractors


----------



## rhodyman (Oct 31, 2008)

*Doing a lot less of EVERYTHING because of the price of gas!!*

Too bad we no longer have anyone in government looking out for the average American citizen - only people who absolutely hate everything about America, including fishing. Just wait and see what happens at Hatteras in the next few months for all the proof you need.


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

Had to sell my boat last year to pay bills while unemployed. When I get my finances back on track I will be going with a kayak for all the same reasons as above. 
I would love to have a Bay boat someday, but I am going with the logic" that if you can't afford to hire a charter 1 time a month... you cant afford a boat" .


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

I'll probably still do 125-150 yak fishing days this year. More close to home and fewer trips to FL


----------



## Aaron T (May 9, 2000)

i got the kayak due to the overall expense and hassle of a boat. I just couldnt justify spending the money. I have access to my dad's boat and will go out with him also. I even bought 4 kayaks, one for everyone, and still have a lot less expense. It is also been pretty cool since we can paddle together, can get into some skinny water that i could never get to in a boat. They are multi purpose, I can fish out of it, I can just go for a paddle, play in the surf at the beach, and even get some much needed exercise....


----------



## c.story (Jul 28, 2009)

Hmmm...I actually just got another boat. But luckily I only have a 50 horse on it, so it's cheap to operate. I have the boat for taking other people out to catch some fishing as far as the CBBT and then the kayak to go everywhere else if I just want to be alone. Luckily I keep my boat very close to 3 different ramps that will get me anywhere I want to go.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

i'll be fishing just as much but closer to home, luckily i'm 20 minutes from the bay.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Wishin i was closer to the salt .Guess Ill have to cut my trips down there and hang with the sweet water till the priced come down....Maybe!


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*When Ya live on an Island*

Ya can't go too Far, plus the fact that I launch from work, if I drive 2,000 miles a year, it would be alot.. Hope tom get at least 150 days on the water, if the weather will cooperate..

JAM


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

JAM said:


> Ya can't go too Far, plus the fact that I launch from work, if I drive 2,000 miles a year, it would be alot.. Hope tom get at least 150 days on the water, if the weather will cooperate..
> 
> JAM


I would be satisfied to only drive 2000 miles a month... Back to the topic, My yak is getting used more and more. While since it will cost me over $300 in gas to travel to the outer banks i can go to the lake for about $15. I am up to 3 kayaks now so my whole family can go with me. My wife is loving her new manta ray and really enjoys getting out on the water


----------



## seeknfin (Dec 28, 2006)

*Thank God your right*



ComeOnFish said:


> Last year, I and My wife spent $10K for just gas. Based on today’s gas price, for next 12 months, we will spend $14K. This means I will spend $4K + for the fishing trips.
> 
> I noticed that the parking lots for the boat ramps had not been full this year. There were a lot less anglers fishing on boats.
> 
> ...


Living in Tidewater aka Hampton Roads puts me in 30 minutes of saltwater fish 12 mo out of the year...I find it hard at times to decide which species to fish for and having a wife that has a taste for "fresh" seafood puts me on the water often. 

To answer your question I have no plans to cut back on my trips maybe more depending on weather and health. I typically don't yak unless I am at 100% and I am at the moment giving the fish a break due to a lower back sprain...but just wait give it a couple of day or so, I'll be out there.

Safe trips to all, Tim

PS I have yet to catch a cobia, this is going to be the year...


----------

